#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  雪麒的美國之旅~

## 雪麒

去年11月份因為參加某個奇葩比賽（？）而去美國待了一個星期～
第一次出這麼大的遠門呢～傳說中的語言障礙時差問題統統成了活生生的現實，真切感受了一下當“外國人”的感受XD
異域風光真的是十分奇妙呢～下面是途中拍攝的一些照片，攝影水平實屬業餘還望諒解:3

== 旅途篇 ==

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



去程的一張照片，因為沒坐窗戶邊也只是順路隨便拍了一張～

返程運氣就比較好了，剛好坐在窗戶邊，景色真的是各種壯麗啊～這大概是飛機在北極附近時的景象～


似乎是在俄羅斯上空～

不知道是什麼城市XD



== MIT篇 ==

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    比賽是在MIT（麻省理工學院）舉辦的，自然少不了大學的風光了～


MIT的Stata Center

校園裡的馬路～


麻省理工的標誌性建築，三個畫有圖騰的條帶超帥的！


建築前方的草坪

MIT的教室～超帥的果然和公開課裡的一模一樣啊～




校園附近的景色～

MIT的帆船～

晚上居然能在草坪上發現兔子WWW不過不仔細看還真不容易發現啦～    
    


== Harward篇 ==

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    麻省理工和哈佛大學（Harward University）只隔了兩站地鐵站而已～所以當然也順便去逛逛XD

在Harward旁邊的一家Dunkin’ Donuts吃早餐，沒想到美國最常見的快餐店居然是這個而不是麥噹噹或者KFC→_→


校園附近的景色～

校園內景，似乎是教堂？

右邊那棟是圖書館w


校園裡的松鼠，超萌！wwwww

Harward Book Store，在裡面買了本英文原版的《The Call of The Wild》作紀念～

雜誌區，亮點滿滿wwwww    
    


== 飲食篇 ==

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


MIT的學生活動中心（？）裡吃到的印度咖哩飯，不忍說味道好重→_→

同學點的日本料理和奶茶，似乎是飯？

在唐人街吃到的三杯雞:3

以及似乎是豬肝湯？
以及壓軸的～～～～～～

當然不是這個！這個只是餐前小吃啦～

這個才是關鍵www波士頓有名的大龍蝦，味道還是很贊的我和同學花了超大勁才攻克（？）它w

----------


## Norya.Polaris

咕嚕雪麒跑到美國去了OWO//
美國地真的好大OAO
話說麻省理工學院的校外景觀未免也太美>W<//
有大河流(???)還有帆船帆船OWO////(<<興奮中(??????
超愛帆船的>W<~WWWW和我之前待過2個星期的澳洲雪梨的雪梨歌劇院前那條叫甚麼河的景觀類似WWWWW(<<甚麼東西
而且到處都是楓樹OWO//還有兔子和松鼠WWWW(????
麻省理工的標誌性建築很有希臘的特色OWO~~///也很喜歡希臘風格>W<//(<<你甚麼都喜歡(踹
Harward Book Store的門口感覺很常在美國電影裡看到WWWWW(????
雜誌區右下角看到時我不自覺地笑了WWWWW(??????
那個草坪感覺超大超讚>W<///我我我我要去上面打滾啦>W<~~~~~(踹飛
感覺麥當當在國外比較有搞頭@W@~WWWW(<<最好是啦......
麻省理工的校園也好漂亮好漂亮>W<~~~~~
MIT的教室感覺也很專業@W@~~WWWWW(?????
食物每種看起來都很好吃OWO!還有還有波士頓大龍蝦(看起來好像很好吃@W@~~~~~!(<<貪吃鬼XDD
在飛機上也超壯觀@W@還可以看到北極海和俄羅斯的山脈@W@(?????(<<搭飛機都在睡覺結果醒來只看到機場的WWW
雪麒好強@W@可以到美國去參加奇葩比賽(?????>W<(好奇那個比賽到底是甚麼XDDDDD
話說美國的生活感覺也沒有這麼的匆忙WWWW(????
恩恩還是覺得很棒WWWWW(<<甚麼東西XDDDD
最後恭喜雪麒的美國之旅WWWW(?????(踹飛XDDDDD

----------


## 馬克

風景滿棒的!拍照技術很棒喔!好羨慕可以到國外呢!不過第一張飛機裡的照片好像在哪看過喔?

----------


## 雪麒

To 諾雅：
麻省理工的校外景觀確實很美啦～
異域風光真的是別有風味，藍天白雲和河流都很贊的～
去美國其實是參加iGEM 2013（國際基因工程機器競賽），每當想到這一點就感覺自己深深背叛了自己的專業→_→（？
美國的生活似乎確實沒有那麼匆忙啦～～大概是因為波士頓其實不大就像一個小鎮一般？地圖上交叉路口縱橫感覺很龐大其實真正情況是走兩步就是一個十字路口XD
書店郵局商店什麼的差不多6點就下班了，8點過後街上幾乎就沒人了，你們的夜生活呢QAQ（？？？
然後感謝回复⊙w⊙

To 馬克：
謝謝誇獎⊙w⊙
照片肯定是我自己照的，有原版帶EXIF信息的圖片文件為證哦～

----------


## Norya.Polaris

國際基因工程機器競賽OAO!!挖賽雪麒好強大OAO!!
原來波士頓其實不大OWO//(<<看來被估狗狗地圖給搞糊塗了WWWW(?????<<明明是自己太笨XDDD
咕嚕其實在美國沒有甚麼夜生活的喔>W<///
夜生活要到拉斯維加斯(賭城)OWO////////(?????

----------


## 諾藍

哇！謝謝雪麒提供國外景色照片，讓我們能心靈旅遊一下~

是說通常當地文化(麥當當、肯基基)不太會在當地出現太多重複...

因為其實說真的都吃到不想吃了開再多也還是依樣...

所以類似那種國際連鎖企業通常都轉戰國外...

在國外競爭力多...

所以即使相同的麥噹噹也可能出現開立對街這種情況...

畢竟是不同老闆開的...

而總公司只要在美國坐擁加盟企業金就夠他吃穿一輩子了...

希望下次雪麒出國到其他地區比賽時能順便帶些各國風情的照片回來><

----------


## 上將狼

雪麒:
你去美國時,有去看我們的同類嗎,不知道美國的狼長的怎麼樣
敖嗚................
 :wuffer_laugh:

----------

